# Bee stuff toolbox



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm with you and I had the same criteria. It took me a long time to find it/make it. I built a nuc box and put a cotton shoulder strap on it from a carry case. I put the lid on the side in case I need it for a quick swarm catch. It's got the entrance/exit so rain drains right out of there. I leave my pry tools exposed as well as my smoker and veil. I don't use gloves. What I put in the bottom of my toolbox is a 50's era steel tacklebox that I've made waterproof via some propolis being melted in the top handle rivets. In that tacklebox I carry all my little stuff (queen cages, queen catcher, marking pen, straps, matches/lighter, newspaper, grafting tool, capping scratcher, scissors, knife screen material, lemon grass oil, magnifying glass, etc.). I'm certain there is a currently made tacklbox that would fit into a nuc that would also fit a pair of gloves in there too.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

I have this that I bring to my yard when I go http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-22-in-Pro-Tool-Box-Black-222570/205440481
It has a waterproof lid seal. could hold some frames but I just have my tools and stuff. going to make a quite box out of a nuc for transporting brood frames or queen work as well as for a swarm box.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I haul my smoker stuff (everything except the smoker, itself) in a five gallon plastic bucket that I divided into segments (like an orange) using a couple of political signs with slots that fit together so I have four separate compartments. I think my husband was induced to buy this bucket for some promotional reason at NAPA last year so it is BRIGHT YELLOW, and hard to misplace. Dry fuel is the key to a happy day in the bee yard!

I keep extra hive tool(s) at each location so I am never without one when I visit.

I don't do any queen-ish type things at the out yards I visit so that stuff stays tucked into cubbies under my hive stands in my home yard, as does most of the rest of the tackle. Some stuff in the cubbies lives in Tupperware containers to keep it dry. My stands are always at least two pallets high (set on concrete blocks below) and I make sure there are lots of little cubby-slots along the front.

I hefted one of those wooden nuc boxes made into a tool box and I thought it way too heavy for just the box itself, And I am way over my newbie-attraction to bee-themed gear that doesn't actually make my life easier.

Enj.


----------



## crabbydad (Apr 29, 2012)

ammo box, waterproof, but I'm not sure if frames would fit


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

This would fit many of your needs. It's called a Merrill Box. Built this one myself. Bored some holes in it and covered them with screen so I can use it as a swarm box, nuc, or just to carry bees or larva from one yard to another. Deep frames fit. It's basically a nuc with a strap and hinged lid.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

aunt betty said:


> This would fit many of your needs. It's called a Merrill Box. Built this one myself. Bored some holes in it and covered them with screen so I can use it as a swarm box, nuc, or just to carry bees or larva from one yard to another. Deep frames fit. It's basically a nuc with a strap and hinged lid.
> View attachment 23949
> View attachment 23950


care to explain your glove warning ? are those numbers the wins and losses of bee stings?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I solve that problem. I bought a king cab. All of it goes in back of the seats.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

My-smokepole said:


> I solve that problem. I bought a king cab. All of it goes in back of the seats.


I've got a crew cab. The back seat overfloweth..... A friend of mine told me it was very nice of me to let a homeless family live in my truck. 

Thanks for the replies. I like the home made boxes.

Enj, I think if I put a hive tool on every hive, I'd still not ever have a hive tool. I bet I've bought 2 dozen of them in the last 3 years. I don't know where they go.


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

Lawn mower is the easiest way to find a lost hive tool, don't ask how I know!inch:


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Hive tools I paint bright yellow. Helps to refine them.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

My-smokepole said:


> Hive tools I paint bright yellow. Helps to refine them.


I could tie them to my leg with a tether and still lose them.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

my hive tools - florescent orange - can't find them in the day - use a black light at night - stand out like a sore thumb - I did like the lawnmower post though - LMAO


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I pop riveted 2 soup cans onto the metal smoker bucket to hold the frame tongs, 2 bent straps for the hive tools (one 90 degree and one J-hook), a sheet metal holder for the bee brush, and another big soup can for the powdered sugar sifter, and another large one for a spare roll of smoker fuel. The torch and the smoker fit in the bucket. I've got all my tools on it, and I have not yet (knock on wood) lost any yet. Love it.

I carry a lined, padded wooden box for queen cells when in the yard during Spring / Summer. It just won't fit on the bucket with all the other stuff mounted on it. I had to leave a plain side for my leg to pass by while walking with it in my hand.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Lots of good ideas. Thanks for the replies. One day I'll get around to making one and I'll post pictures when I do.


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Brad Bee and others, I'd love to see pics for ideas! I currently use a Merrill and it's handy for splits but bulky all the rest of the year. I also drop and snag things on all the stuff hanging on the outside. Also, the smoker bumps out too easily. I'm thinking of maybe a regular toolbox with a cage on the end for the smoker. Might have to relocate the handle for balance.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

This is not waterproof, but this a pic of the box I use when I first build it. I also have a Merrill box that I use and keep at another location. You could always set two empty deep hive bottom on a blocked off solid bottom board. Put all your tools and smoker in it, throw a top on and then you always have your stuff at the yard when you need it.


----------



## emrude (Mar 23, 2015)

Some great ideas. I just took a Merrill box apart. It was too heavy. The top wasn't hinged right. I didn't like how the straps interfered with the lid opening and closing. It also didn't keep things neat--just all thrown in. 
I keep all of my stuff on my porch and would like a way to keep it together to take out to hives. It takes me about three trips before I am ready to work bees. I am working on a design. 
For frames and moving nucs, I think I'll end up using the Merrill box body with more screening added and a lid that hinges from the side. Or I may just make it out of 1/2" ply and save the Merrill body to use as a deep nuc. Good thing winter is coming.
Appalachianoutdoors--that looks like a nice box.

Mary


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

emrude said:


> Some great ideas. I just took a Merrill box apart. It was too heavy. The top wasn't hinged right. I didn't like how the straps interfered with the lid opening and closing. It also didn't keep things neat--just all thrown in.
> I keep all of my stuff on my porch and would like a way to keep it together to take out to hives. It takes me about three trips before I am ready to work bees. I am working on a design.
> For frames and moving nucs, I think I'll end up using the Merrill box body with more screening added and a lid that hinges from the side. Or I may just make it out of 1/2" ply and save the Merrill body to use as a deep nuc. Good thing winter is coming.
> Appalachianoutdoors--that looks like a nice box.
> ...


This was my experience exactly. Asked for and received a merrill from my wife and kids. Loved the idea of it but it's bulky and all the stuff hanging on the outside didn't work well at all for me. Always got caught in tall grass and the smoker came off in the back of the truck. (And why was it designed so the bellows covered the vent??) As you, i will keep it for hauling splits, etc. I designed one i like and use all the time now. Doesn't carry everything but solves a lot of problems and holds all the basics.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Brad Bee said:


> I think if I put a hive tool on every hive, I'd still not ever have a hive tool.


I hear you Brad. I should have lots of hive tools. I buy new ones ever time I order something else. Can't ever find them. Hive tools are bright orange or red and should be easy to see. But I have only one nail puller, its the color of dirt, and for some reason I can always find that. It's got more propolis on it that all my hive tools combined.


Appalachianoutdoors, curse you for posting the picture. Now I have to go and make one for myself, like I needed another project. :waiting:


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

Kaizen

Believe it's a reminder of the queen color code-at least it's the one I use.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

I ended up taking the center sliding box out of mine to make room for my propane torch with igniter on it. Some much faster lighting a smoker with it. My box is 3 years old now and I use it all the time. I have added a clear divided craft box that holds my queen marking items, magnifying glass, rubber bands, etc.


----------



## AdamMaskew (Jun 18, 2017)

For my vehicle I use an eight frame deep with a solid floor and hinged/latched migratory lid. I keep four frames then a removable divider board. This side has a nuc disc entrance. The other side I put smoker, fuel, propane torch, and other odds and sods like spare vail/gloves and hand towel. It is heavyish compared to others above but it works out of a vehicle as it just sits there and has the lid opened.

I’m using a jacket and vail and just need to work out what to do with it and the gloves. Thinking a small duffle.

Adam


----------

